# Samba 4 as an ADS member - compile problem



## unclev (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a problem compiling Samba 4 on FreeBSD 9.1 to be an ADS member server (not a DC):


I got the 4.0.9 source with git from git.samba.org.
I followed https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/Domain_Member and run `# ./configure --with-ads --with-shared-modules=idmap_ad`
make gets stuck with the following error:


```
AF_MAKE=1 python ./buildtools/bin/waf build
Waf: Entering directory `/usr/home/ted/samba-master/bin'
    Selected embedded Heimdal build
[ 158/3784] Generating smbd/build_options.c
[3510/3784] Linking default/source4/ntvfs/libntvfs.so
default/source4/ntvfs/sysdep/inotify_1.o: In function `inotify_setup':
inotify.c:(.text+0x508): undefined reference to `inotify_init'
default/source4/ntvfs/sysdep/inotify_1.o: In function `watch_destructor':
inotify.c:(.text+0x8d4): undefined reference to `inotify_rm_watch'
default/source4/ntvfs/sysdep/inotify_1.o: In function `inotify_watch':
inotify.c:(.text+0x9ad): undefined reference to `inotify_add_watch'
inotify.c:(.text+0xa06): undefined reference to `inotify_rm_watch'
inotify.c:(.text+0xaa5): undefined reference to `inotify_rm_watch'
Waf: Leaving directory `/usr/home/ted/samba-master/bin'
Build failed:  -> task failed (err #1): 
    {task: cc_link inotify_1.o,vfs_smb2_6.o,vfs_ipc_12.o,ipc_rap_12.o,rap_server_12.o,pvfs_acl_1.o,pvfs_acl_xattr_3.o,vfs_cifs_5.o,vfs_simple_7.o,svfs_util_7.o,vfs_unixuid_1.o,sys_lease_3.o,sys_notify_2.o,ntvfs_base_1.o,ntvfs_generic_1.o,ntvfs_interface_1.o,ntvfs_util_1.o,pvfs_acl_nfs4_4.o,server_info_1.o,share_info_1.o,vfs_print_11.o,vfs_cifs_posix_9.o,svfs_util_9.o,vfs_posix_5.o,pvfs_util_5.o,pvfs_search_5.o,pvfs_dirlist_5.o,pvfs_fileinfo_5.o,pvfs_unlink_5.o,pvfs_mkdir_5.o,pvfs_open_5.o,pvfs_read_5.o,pvfs_flush_5.o,pvfs_write_5.o,pvfs_fsinfo_5.o,pvfs_qfileinfo_5.o,pvfs_setfileinfo_5.o,pvfs_rename_5.o,pvfs_resolve_5.o,pvfs_shortname_5.o,pvfs_lock_5.o,pvfs_oplock_5.o,pvfs_wait_5.o,pvfs_seek_5.o,pvfs_ioctl_5.o,pvfs_xattr_5.o,pvfs_streams_5.o,pvfs_notify_5.o,pvfs_sys_5.o,xattr_system_5.o,vfs_nbench_14.o,init_1.o,brlock_1.o,brlock_tdb_1.o,opendb_1.o,opendb_tdb_1.o,notify_1.o -> libntvfs.so}
*** [all] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/home/ted/samba-master.
```


What should be done about that error?


----------



## igorino (Sep 5, 2013)

What about some tests with `./configure.developer --enable-debug --enable-selftest`. Maybe it could help you to pinpoint the issue. /usr/ports/devel/libinotify has been installed?


----------



## mix_room (Sep 6, 2013)

Is there a reason why you are not using net/samba4?


----------

